# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  تجربتى الشخصية مع الخيارات الثنائية Binary Options  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبوالعبادلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن
أهلا بكم أحبائى فى مقر ذكرياتى
من أول الفوركس و حتى الخيارات الثنائية
حوالى عشر سنوات من الكفاح، مثلكم جميعا
مثل أى شاب بدأت التفكير بالمال و الثراء و حتى حد الكفاية فكرت فيه، حتى أكون نفسى و أكون رجل أعمال المستقبل!
بداية القصة:
رسالة فى إيميل من شركة فوركس فيها رابط تحميل كتاب عن التجارة بالهامش
كلكم عارفينه ... كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين ...
ساعتها كانت الدنيا مظلمة فى عينى و كل همى الحصول على المال، لكن بوسيلة محترمة طبعا
أول ما نزلت الكتاب و هاتك يا قراية، 24 ساعة فى الـ24 ساعة
مرة و اتنين و تلاتة و أعيد و أزيد فى الكتاب لحد ما قربت احفظه زى القرءان، سبحان الله ... متهيألى فيه سر فى القدرة العجيبة على السهر اللى جاتلى بسبب الكتاب ده! 
المهم من قبل ما أخلص الكتاب طبعا على طول سجلت حساب تجريبى فى شركة سويسرية كبيرة .. دوكاسكوبى
و كان البرنامج جافا و أنا مش فاهم فيه حاجة خالص ... بس فتحت الحساب عشان احس إنى بقيت مستثمر و هلعب فى الفلوس ...... 
بعد ما فتحت الحساب على طول جانى اتصال من خدمة العملا عندهم، و طبعا كان الحديث باللغة الإنجليزية
خدمة العملاء العرب كانت فى طور البحث أيامها، و كان نادرا لما تلاقى خدمة عملاء عرب فى أى وسيط، باستثناء شركتين أو تلاتة و كانوا صهاينة، حبايبنا و شايلين همنا !!! 
و هكذا بدأت أول خطواتى فى حياتى الاستثمارية بحساب تجريبى على أسوأ منصات ممكن تتخيلوها، لكن المفاجأة إنى ربحت فيه!
و توالى فتح الحسابات التجريبية فى أكثر من شركة، و توالت اتصالات خدمة العملاء و كأنى رجل أعمال عربى كبير .....
نسيت أقول لكم إن شركة دوكاسكوبى كانت لا تقبل حسابات اقل من 25000 دولار ... و دلوقت سمعت إنها بتقبل 250 دولار .. ياه اكنت أيام ههههه 
المهم.... و قررت افتح حسابى الحقيقى .... 
بعد حوالى 4 شهور بحث و قراءة و تجريب و لا أنسى إنى فى خلال بحثى عن منتديات عربية للفوركس لم أجد سوى الخليج للعملات و المتداول العربى
و كان إخواننا كلهم أعضاء فى الخليج للعملات قبل ما يعملوا المتداول العربى
و بدأت الرحلة فى المتداول العربى قراءة و متابعة و جلسات حوار و مناقشة
و مع حسابى الحقيقى الأول .. طبعا كان صغير مثل أى شاب فى بداية حياته .. وفرت فلوس الحساب من كل حتة .. أنتم فاهمين طبعا!!!!
و كان الحساب 150 دولار فى شركة قبرصية مش هاقول اسمها عشان أول ما بدأوا كانوا نصابين علنى ، و دلوقت بقوا نصابين سبور
كانت مغمورة أول ما فتحت عندهم
السبب غنى فتحت عندهم حساب إنى كنت بدور على شرطين: الأول... تقبل رصيد صغير .. و دى كانت بتقبل 50 دولار للحساب .. 
و التانى .. تكون الرافعة كبيرة 500:1 و فعلا لاقيتها عندهم
لكن ماكنتش ببص على الثقة بشكل كبير و لا موضوع المارقبة المالية و التسجيل فى منظمات رقابية و لا هيئات رقابة ... كل الكلام ده بقيت ادقق فيه بعد ما نصبو علىً
دبلرت الحساب فى يومين ... صفقة بلوط مينى عملت حاجة و سبعين دولار فى ساعتين لدرجة و التانية عدت ال200 نقطة و لم يغلقوها ... و طبعا منصتهم صفحة ويب قمة فى الانحطاط، علقت و هنجت الكمبيوتر و قرفتنى عشان مايقفلوش الصفقة هههه
كلمتهم فى التليفون يقفلوا الصفقة و قلتلهم أنتم عاوزين تخسرونى شكلكم كدا ....
و راحوا قافلين الصفقة على ربح حاجة و سبعين نقطة بعد ما السعر ارتد لفوق تانى، الصفقة كانت بيع 
أنا بحكيلكم الكلام ده ليه؟؟؟؟
لأن هو ده نفس السيناريو اللى بيحصل مع كل واحد جديد فى هذا السوق
تخبط فى الشركات و تخبط فيك 
تتهمهم و يتهموك ... و فى النهاية أنت الخسران لأنهم دايما كسبانين .. خسرت كسبت هم الكسبانين فى كل الحالات 
لسة القصة ماانتهتش
و بدأت التفاعل فى المنتديات العربية خاصة المتداول العربى و الخليج و بدأت السماء تمطر دولارات .. كيييف؟؟؟ 
نسيت أول لكم إن حسابى ده اتصفر مرتين
الأولى الشركة قفلت لى صفقة على سعر لم يوجد فى أى برنامج و لا مزود أسعار فى العالم و واجهتهم، لأن الفرق كان حوالى 20 نقطة مش نقطتين و الا تلاتة
فرجعوا و رجعوا الحساب كما كان و لغوا الربح بتاع الصفقة وش كدا 
و التانية منى أنا لأن لما فقدت الأمل إنى ممكن أسحب الفلوس دى روحت مغامر بيها فول مارجن و بالسلامة اتصفر الحساب ..... 
و بدأت التداول فى حسابات كبيرة شوية من 12000 أول حساب كبير أتداول به  حتى 57000 تانى حساب اتداول به و 15000 و 19000 و 7000 و 3000 و 1500 و كتير رميته فى هذا السوق ....
الأرقام حقيقية بالترتيب على فكرة 
جربت جميع الشركات اللى ممكن تعرفوها و اللى ماتعرفوها
الكبيرة و الصغيرة، العريقة و الحديثة، اللى فيها عربى و اللى ما فيها
كلهم لا يهمهم سوى الربح منك لأنهم مرتبطين بضرائب يا حبيبى و ما أدراك بضرائب البروكرز و مرتبات موظفين و عمولات وكلاء و و و و و  و ..... ماتعدش
كل ده لا يسمح لهم يتهاونوا فى سنت واحد ياخدوه منك أو من وراك
فحكاية إن الشركة فى صفك و مش عارف ايه انساها خالص
الشركات كلها فى صف نفسها و موقفها المالى فقط
العالم لا يعرف سوى لغة المال و المصالح فقط 
فيه شركات بتديك همولة على تخسير الزباين !!!
و فيه شركات تديك على الربح!!!
كله موجود
الأولانية تعطيك عمولة على كل حساب تخسره و أنت مدير حسابات ممكن توصل العمولة 50% من الحساب
يفضل الحساب داخل الشركة لا يشوف سوق و لا يشمه و أنت كمدير حساب تحط عليه صفقات كلها خسرانة و فى ظرف شهر أو أسبوع أو اتين تصفره و تاخد نسبتك
تقوللى ليه الشركة مابتعملش من نفسها كده مباشر مع العميل؟
أقولك لأنها لازم تظهر إنها نزيهة و إنها شريفة و إنك أنت اللى أسأت اختيار مدير حسابك و طبعا مدير الحساب مش هتشوف وشه بعد ما يخسرك، و فلوسك يقسموها مع بعض هههه 
أما الشركات المحترمة، و دول نادرين جدا جدا ... مش عاوز أقول مش موجودين دلوقت
فدول محايدين لا معك و لا ضدك و هو المطلوب ... سيبنى أتاجر يا اكسب يا أخسر بدون ما تتدخل فى شئ 
مش عارف انا عمال أحود بكم يمين و شمال ليه
خلينا فى موضوعنا
بعد حوالى 8 سنين فوركس أخدت القرار .....  
لا فوركس بعد اليوم 
ما هو أنا لو قعدت فى السوق ده هفضل كده محلك سر، ربح و خسارة ، خسارة و ربح
مفيش جديد 
أى نعم عملت فلوس كتير منه لم اكن أحلم بها ... لكن أن زهقت من القاعدة أمام الجهاز و المتابعة و حركات الشركات و المؤشرات و  و و و و  و  
قرارى أخدته بعد ما وقعت عينى على موضوع عن الخيارات OPTIONS فى منتدى عربى مجاور ... بلاش أذكر اسمه احتراما لقواعد المتداول العربى الصارمة ! 
المهم أخدت أقرأ و أقرا كل شئ عن الأوبشنز 
و فى النهاية قررت   
لا أوبشنز بعد اليوم 
ما هو نفس المشكلة، رافعة و مارجن و خسارة تصفر الحساب
أنا عاوز حاجة تحافظ على مالى 
مفيش غير الأسهم
و بدأت افتح حساب أسهم أمريكية
فلوسى فى السهم، خسر هسيبه لحد ما يطلع تانى
كسب هبيعه و خلاص 
لكن تغيرت نظرتى تماما للخيارات بعد ما عرفت نوع جديد اسمه الخيارات الثنائية Binary Options
و لحسن الحظ كانت لسة جديدة و كتير من العرب مايعرفوهاش
هتقولولى ليه اعتبرتها من حسن الحظ؟
اقولكم لأنى بصراحة بتشائم من أى حاجة يدخل فيها لاعرب و يحطوا مناخرهم فيها
على طول تبوظ و تفقد رونقها و مصداقيتها حتى
و ادى انتم شايفين الفوركس اللى كان اقل حساب فيه ب20 و 30 ألف اصبح زى اللوبيا و الفول و الطعمية بشلن و خمسة قروش ممكن تفتح حساب .... هو دا استثمار؟؟؟!!!! دا استحمار و استهبال و لا سوق الخضار
هو فيه بورصة بتفتح فيها حساب ب30 او 40 ريال يا عالم ؟؟؟!!!!! 
كل كم واحد راح عامل موقع و اشترى منصة و يقولك فتح حساب بخمسة و عشرة دولار
و طبعا هم رايحين له رايحين لا محالة
و خمسة منك و خمسة منى و يصبح مليونير و نصبح احنا حافيينير ههههه 
لما شوفت الخيارات الثنائية بصراحة أعجبتنى كثيرا
لأنها محددة و فيها تخطيط و لا مجال فيها للتحايل 
أنت بتحدد حجم الخسارة اللى ممكن تتحمله، أو نسبة دخولك و اتجاهك و تضع الأمر
إما ربح أو خسارة تتحملها
و طبعا مش كل الصفقات هتخسرها و إلا بصراحة اكيد انت لا تصلح لهذا السوق و لا غيره
يعنى باختصار إدارة مالية صارمة من البداية
هتقولى ما هو أنا ممكن أدخل بنسب كبيرة و اصفر الحساب .. أقولك صح كلامك بس دا يعنى إنك بعيد تماما عن فهم إدارة راس المال و إنك مقامر بفلوسك مش تاجر و لازم هتخسر 
طبعا لم ادخل البينارى اوبشنز بفلوس حقيقية على طول كدا
لازم أتستت حلوة أتستت دى .. كل كلامنا أصبح مزيكا .. أقصد لازم أختبر و أجرب الشركات و المنصات خاصة إنها شركات اول مرة أتعامل معها و منصات جديدة اغلبها غن لم يكن كلها ويب، يعنى صفحة نت مش برامج على الجهاز 
و بدأت الرحلة مع مجموعة شركات، و هاتك يا اكتشافات فى النصب و شغل الأونطة .. إذا كان ده على التجريبى أمال الحقيقى هيكون ايه؟! ارمى يا عم
و صفصفت على شركتين تلاتة هم اللى فى السوق ده
و الباقى .... لعيبة!!! 
مجال لعبهم عليك ايه؟
- يحطوا اسبريد على الصفقة رغم إنهم بيقولوا لا يوجد اسبريد، و لو بتشتغل شورت ترم يا حبيبى انسى المكسب مع الاسبريد، لأن واحد بيب بتضيع الصفقة
- كتير منهم بيعمل حاجة اسمها Calculating بعد الصفقة ما بتخلص، و هنا يلعبوا عليك فى انهم يطولوا مدة الحساب دى دقيقة أو دقيقتين و لو الصفقة بعد ما قفلت رجعت فوق أو تحت السعر اللى انت كسبان منه سواء شراء أو بيع يروحوا مخسرينك الصفقة، و ياما ناس خسرت بسبب اللعبة دى
- و شركات تمنعك من قفل الصفقة يدوى بحجة إنك عملت ريفريش للصفحة أو دخلت من متصفح تانى
و شغلات كتيرة ممكن تأثر عليك
هتقوللى ما هو كدا فيها لعب اهو زى الفوركس و غيره
أقولك لا طبعا ... كل اللعب ده لا يساوى شئ مع برنامج الميتاتريدر و البلج ان بتاعته عند الشركات اللى بتعطلك فى الفتح و القفل و ترحك السعر عليك و تزوده و الريكوت و بلاوى تانية كتيرة
و اللعب ده كله موجود فى شركات معروفة ومكشوفة و لا مصداقية لها فى السوق اساسا
عندى سجل لها سأحتفظ به و اللى عاوز يعرف الشركات النصابة يبعتلى خاص عشان الفضايح و هيعملولنا فيها شرفا و تلاقى مندوبهم هيدخل على الموضوع يقولك الحكايو  الرواية و مش عارف ايه ..
اللى عاوز حاجة فى الشركات الخاص موجود 
و أحلى حاجة فى البينارى اوشنز إنك بأقل الأدوات تمارس تجارتك بكل سهولة
تحليل فنى بسيط، استراتيجية مربحة
تحديد نسبة الدخول
وضع الصفقة
كل ده فى ثوانى بيتم و تخلص صفقتك
طبعا عندهم حاجة حلوة زى الاسكالبينج و دى اسمها شورت ترم
و الشورت ترم ده بيمتد من 60 ثانية إلى 5 دقائق فى بعض الشركات 
يعنى تعمل الأوردر و 60 ثانية تربح 70% من المبلغ المستثمر
يعنى تعمل صفقة بـ100 دولار كول.. شرا يعنى .بعد 60 ثانية إذا ربحت تكسب 70 دولار
و دى ياما عملت منها فلوس
حطيت حساب 10000 و فى 3 أسابيع عملت منه 24000 بالشورت ترم ده 
المهم .. أكمل بقية التجربة:::
هتقولوا ازاى فتحت حساب تجريبى و أغلب الشركات دى مش بيسمح بفتح حسابات تجريبية إلا بعدشحن الرصيد؟
الإجابة ... فيه عند الشركات دى نظام اسمه NO deposit bonus و ده بيسمح للعميل إنه يتاجر فى مبلغ بونص الشركة بتعطيه لك من غير ما تدفع حاجة بشرط انك لو ربحت لا تسحب الأرباح حتى تشحن الرصيد بنفس قيمة مبلغ البونص اللى عملته لك الشركة
و طبعا ده مشاكله كتيرة جدا جدا جدا
أولها إنهم بيشترطوا عليك تعمل عمليات تدول بحجم 20 او 30 ضعف البونص
و تانيها إن كتير من الشركات اللى بتعمل الموضوع ده إما وهمية و نصابة او غير مراقبة و بالتالى تراوغك فى سحب الأرباح لدرجة ان بعضهم ممكن يقولك هنديك فلوسك اللى حطتها بس من غير ارباح و بالسلامة !
و تالتها انك مش سوبر مان عشان تعمل 20 ضعف فى شهور أو تقعد متسمر أمام الجهاز لحد ما تعمل النسبة دى و كتير بيفشلوا طبعا 
أنا عملت 3900 يورو من 100 يورو فى حوالى شهرين فى موقع من هذه المواقع و طلبت السحب بعد ما أودعت حوالى 150 يورو ... و لا حياة لمن تنادى حتى الآن .... ههههه
وهاتك ايميلات و شات و كل مرة يكلمونى و كان أول مرة يشوفونى ... شغل نصب على كيفكم .... 
بعد ما خلصت رحلة التجريب دى على كذا شركة كبيرة و صغيرة ، موقع ومؤسسة حقيقية
فتحت حساب فى شركة كبيرة عريقة فى المجال و بالطبع البداية كانت بمبلغ بسيط للحذر طبعا
ثم توالت النجاحات فى هذا المجال الرائع حقا 
بالمناسبة أنا سألت و بحثت عن شرعية البينارى أوبشن أو شرعية الخيارات الثنائية
و وجدت تضارب كبير و كلام كتير
حرام و حلال
لدرجة إنى توقفت فترة عن العمل فيها
لكن بعد فترة اتضح لى ان الموضوع فى مرحلة مثل الفوركس
فاكرين لما كانوا بيقولوا على الفوركس قمار و تجارة عملة و حرام؟
نفس الشئ فى الخيارات الثنائية
و ده اللى خلانى أرجع للتداول فيها تانى 
و روحت فتحت حساب فى شركة جديدة كبيرة
كانت و مازالت وسيط فوركس كبير و مشهور و قديم فى السوق و أخيرا أضافت البينارى أوبشن لحساباتها
لكن المشكلة كانت فى البنك اللى رفض التحويل لهم بحجة منع التحويل للبروكرز حاليا بأوامر من البنك المركزى عشان خايفين من نقص احتياطى الدولار، و بيقولك البلد مستقرة و خايفين من تحويل 500 دولار برة ههههه
مش موضوعنا
أنا عندى حسابات مفتوحة اصلا و شغال فيها و لله الحمد 
بصراحة يا شباب المجال ده ممتع و مربح لقصى درجة ممكن تتخيلوها 
كل اللى هتحتاجه:
استراتيجية محترمة
أسلوب تداول تتبعه
خطة مالية
ربح بلا حدود إن شاء الله 
قريب هنزل موضوع عن استراتيجية مربحة جدا خاصة فى الشورت ترم
و صور من كشوف الحسابات بربحها
و فيديوهات الصفقات الربحانة
و لا يهمكم !!! 
بس امانة لما تربحوا بها لا تنسونى من دعائكم 
اخوكم ابوالعبادلة

----------


## ADIL FX

شكرا لك على الموضوع وأتمنى إننا نتعرف أكثر على هذا الميدان الجديد خصوصا انه مليان بالشركات النصابة إسرائيلية ولا ماعرفت اشنو.
واصل أخي الكريم

----------


## mokhtar26

بالتوفيق اخي وكل النجاح ان شاء الله
البينري هو المستقبل ممكن الشركات الموثوقة اخي

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> شكرا لك على الموضوع وأتمنى إننا نتعرف أكثر على هذا الميدان الجديد خصوصا انه مليان بالشركات النصابة إسرائيلية ولا ماعرفت اشنو.
> واصل أخي الكريم

  مرحبا أخى
إن شاء الله يكون لنا مواضيع و لقاءات كثيرة حول البينارى اوبشن و افضل شركاته
صدقت فعلا أغلب شركاته إسرائيلية صراحة أو بالوكالة فى بلاد اخرى

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> بالتوفيق اخي وكل النجاح ان شاء الله
> البينري هو المستقبل ممكن الشركات الموثوقة اخي

 جزاك الله خيرا و ان شاء الله النجاح يكون حليفنا جميعا
الشركات الموثوقة كثيرة و سنذكرها كثيرا لكن ما أخشاه هو إننا ندخل فى جدل عقيم سواء مع المبتدئين الذين يجادلون فى أى شئ بلا دراية
أو مع الوكلاء اللى بيقاتلوا عشان عمولتهم
أو مع مندوبى الشركات اللى هينطولنا فى مواضيعنا لو جبنا سيرة شركاتهم
تحياتى لك

----------


## hany.kashef

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ، بس من رأيى أهم حاجة هو الناحية الشرعية ، بس على رأيك هو الموضوع محتاج وقت على ما الناس تعرف البينارى أوبشن ويشرحه صح علشان يقدر ياخد رأى الشرع صح . وياريت بعد إذنك تضع هنا الشركات انت بتقول عليها نصابة ملف مرفق لأنى بقالى فترة بدور على شركة اسبريدها أقل ما يكون ، وخايف ادبس فى شركة من اياهم

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ، بس من رأيى أهم حاجة هو الناحية الشرعية ، بس على رأيك هو الموضوع محتاج وقت على ما الناس تعرف البينارى أوبشن ويشرحه صح علشان يقدر ياخد رأى الشرع صح .  وياريت بعد إذنك تضع هنا الشركات انت بتقول عليها نصابة  ،او تحطها هنا فى الموضع فى ملف مرفق لأنى بقالى فترة بدور على شركة اسبريدها أقل ما يكون ، وخايف ادبس فى شركة من اياهم

 هو فعلا جديد و هياخد شوية زى الفوركس على بال ما نعرف حكمه الصح ايه
و إن شاء الله أنزل الشركات اللى تعاملت معها
النصابة و الكويسة
و على فكرة الحكم ده من خلال تعامل شخصى و مجموعة عملاء عرب عرفتهم فى نفس الشركات دى
و انتم هتشوفوه من خلال التعامل معهم 
تحياتى و شكرى لشخصك الكريم

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

أنا لاحظت إن كل الناس مركزين على معرفة الشركات النصابة
هقولكم بعض الحاجات اللى تعرف منها الشركات النصابة من غير مساعدة
---------------------------------------
كيف تعرف الوسيط الكذاب النصاب أو المخادع فى الخيارات الثنائية؟
------
أولا: تلاقى لهم موقع إليكترونى و مفيش عناوين مقرات او تليفونات مكاتب
ثانيا: تلاقى لهم شات لايف و مفيش أى ارقام تليفونات لخدمة العملاء
ثالثا: تلاقى نموذج اتصال فقط من غير أى عنوان أرضى أو رقم تليفون فى صفحة الاتصال
رابعا: تفتح الحساب من غير ما حد يكلمك و لا يقولك أنت عملت ايه و بكتيره ايميل يوصلك و فيه تفاصيل الإيداع
خامسا: لا يطالبونك باى اوراق فى بداية فتح الحساب و يكلموك كتير على طرق الإيداع و رقم فيزتك و ضرورة الإيداع لتفعيل حسابك
سادسا: فجاة تلاقيك خسرت صفقة و مفيش فرق عن السعر اللى دخلت به يردوا عليك إنك معملتش حساب الاسبريد أو إنك خسرت بفرق نقطة أو اتنين و هم دول الاسبريد، ساعتها تعرف غنهم حطوا اسبريد عشان يخسروك لأن مفيش اسبريد فى البينارى اصلا و كلهم فى مواقعهم بيقولوا كده
سابعا: لما تضارب بمبلغ كبير فى صفقة واحدة تخسره بفرق نقطة و لما تتاجر بمبلغ صغير تكسب بنفس الفرق .. هتاخدوا بالكم منها لما تتكرر معكم
ثامنا: لما تطلب السحب يتلككوا بحجة إنك مخلصتش اوراقك و لازم تبعتها و لما تبعتها يقولولك الترجمة و لازم تكون معتمدة و فجأة تلاقى نفسك مش عارف تثبت إنك صاحب الحساب!
تاسعا: يعلنوا عن بونص ضخم و تودع و لما تطلب تسحب يقولك فاضلك 20 ضعف لحجم البونص تداول و كل ما تحسب يطلع انك خلصت و هم يقولولك لسة بدرى!
عاشرا: راجع اى بى الشركة و السرفرات بتاعتهم هتلاقى اغلبها من مكان واحد و ملاكها هم ملاك أغلب الشركات فى المجال ده و لا توجد بيانات عنهم كثيرة
وأغلب الشركات أو المواقع دى ملك شركات نت أو تصميم مواقع يعنى قاعدين يصمموا مواقع للنصب و جذب الزباين و متخصصين فى كده
و كمان هتلاقى ملاكها شركات مجهولة أو غيير مشهورة و مغمورة و لا يعرف لها نشاط واضح
حادى عشر: أغلب النصابين غير مرخص و لا مسجل فى اى مكان و لا حتى فى مالطة!
و فيه نصابين مسجلين و مراقبين كمان! 
دى نبذة على السريع للى عاوز يعرف و يستكشف الشركات النصابة فى البينارى اوبشنز

----------


## love GOD

بارك الله فيك أخي المحترم على الطرح وافادة اخوانك
وبانتظارك
باسم الله على بركة الله

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> بارك الله فيك أخي المحترم على الطرح وافادة اخوانك
> وبانتظارك
> باسم الله على بركة الله

  أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة
و إن شاء الله ننطلق بلا حدود 
طموحنا كبير و هدفنا اكبر 
و بصراحة بقول لكل اللى زهق من الفوركس جرب البينارى و ادعيلى

----------


## walidleeda

تجارة الخيارات الثنائية مخالف للدين الاسلامي .. اقرأ الفتوى بالكامل .. أسأل الله ان يرزقنا الحلال و يجنبنا الحرام ..
اسف لو وضع اللينك مخالف .. بس دة للأهمية و الافادة ... 
fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=167993

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

الإخوة بيبعتوا رسايل على الخاص و أنا حتى الآن لا أملك صلاحية الرد إلا بعد 50 مشاركة
و ياريت لو السؤال ممكن نستفيد منه كلنا ممكن نكتبه هنا فى الموضوع عشان الفايدة تعم 
بالمناسبة جانى سؤال من أخ كريم بيقول:  

> اولا اتمنى لك التوفيق مع الخيارات الثنائية ...... 
> ارجو منك عزيزي ترشيح مجموعة شركات للفوركس للاختيار من بينها الانسب لي بما انك عندك خبرة بالشركات .... علما بأن مياغ الايداع حيكون ...... . 
> اشكرك مرة اخرى لأهتمامك وسامحني لو اتقلت عليك . تحياتي وتقديري

 بصراحة سؤال مهم و فى نفس الوقت محرج
فالمنتدى يتعامل مع شركات محترمة حقيقة
و هناك شركات أخرى قوية فى المجال
السوق مليان
و كل وسيط له مميزات و عيوب
و مفيش شركة خالية من العيوب
إما اسبريد تعبان و إما خدمة عملاء تعبانة
يا إما تنفيذ تعبان
المهم لا يوجد شركة فيها كل المميزات ... أبدا لن تجدها ... و لو حد وجدها يقوللى !
و طبعا عندك مجموعة شركات سويسرية كبيرة تحولت لبنوك دلوقت .. يعنى الرقابة عليها بقت حديد و مفيش لعب
عطيتك خطوط عريضة و مش هذكر اسماء إلا لو رديت على رسالتك عشان محدش يقول بنسوق لحد
احنا مش صغيرين للكلام الفارغ ده 
تحياتى

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

تكملة للإجابة على سؤال الأخ .... على فكرة أنا شخصيا بتعامل مع وسيط فوركس كثير من العرب فى المنتديات بيشتموا فيه و ياما قالوا كلام عليه
لكن تخيلوا و لا كلمة من كلامهم لاقيتها فيه و سحب تمام و صفقات تمام و لا هفوة
عارفين ليه؟
لأن أغلب اللى بيتكلموا عليه وكلاء لشركات تانية و هكذا تدور عجلة التسويق !!!
تحياتى

----------


## walidleeda

تجارة الخيارات الثنائية مخالف للدين الاسلامي .. اقرأ الفتوى بالكامل .. أسأل الله ان يرزقنا الحلال و يجنبنا الحرام ..
اسف لو وضع اللينك مخالف .. بس دة للأهمية و الافادة ... 
fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=167993

----------


## Leonardo

فى انتظار فيدوهات الشرح لعلها تكمل ما بداته انا من شهر تقريبا فى موضوعى و الى هكمله برضو بس لعلى استفيد منك ف حاجة جديدة تضيف ال ما املكه , فى الانتظار ان شاء الله و دا لينك موضوعى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t179197.html

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> تجارة الخيارات الثنائية مخالف للدين الاسلامي .. اقرأ الفتوى بالكامل .. أسأل الله ان يرزقنا الحلال و يجنبنا الحرام ..
> اسف لو وضع اللينك مخالف .. بس دة للأهمية و الافادة ... 
> fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=167993

 مرحب يا أخى
قرأت هذه الفتوى و غيرها كتيير
و أنا فعلا نفذتها فترة على نفسى و ابتعدت عن الخيارات الثنائية
لكن وجدت غيرها يحللها
لذلك فالموضوع غير محسوم و فيه خلاف
و أنت و الفتوى الللى تريحك و لا تنكر على المخالف لأنه يتبع فتوى و علماء مثلك 
ده اللى اقدر أقوله
لكنى لا أفتى بالحل و الحرمة معاذ الله
و كل واحد و اللى يستريح له قلبه مع الدليل

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> فى انتظار فيدوهات الشرح لعلها تكمل ما بداته انا من شهر تقريبا فى موضوعى و الى هكمله برضو بس لعلى استفيد منك ف حاجة جديدة تضيف ال ما املكه , فى الانتظار ان شاء الله و دا لينك موضوعى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t179197.html

 لا املك فيديوهات شرح، أنا أقصد فيديوهات صفقات ربحانة عشان الناس تصدق إن الربح موجود و ممكن نعمل منها حاجات كويسة !
و إن شاء الله تكمل موضوعك و كلنا نستفيد من بعض
هذه الأسواق أكبر من الجميع و كلنا فيها طلبة و بنتعلم من بعض
الموضوع لا بالسن و لا بالأقدمية 
خالص تحياتى لك
و تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق
و اكيد هتابع موضوعك إن شاء الله

----------


## mohamed028

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على سرد قصتك 
أهم مشكلة و قفت في طريقي حول البينار اوبشنز هي 
أولا : و هي اهمها الفتوى الشرعية ... نعم هناك فتاوي تحلل و فتاوي تحرم و المشكل انني لا اعرف بالضبط طريقة عمل هذا السوق و الية عملها و ما المقصود البيع و الشراء بالعربون بالتحديد حتى اتمكن من افتاء نفسي و عقلي و المشورة لعلماء الدين سواء بالتحريم أو بالتحليل ... 
و ثاني شيئ مصداقية الشركات الاوبشنز لأنني حسب ما أعرف لا يمكن ان تجد شركة مرخصة و تضمن فيها اموالك ما عدى الثقة التي تكتسبها تلك الشركة ...  
لذلك اود منك أو اي شخص اخر ان يضع لنا موضوع أو رد الية عمل السوق بالتحديد و الشرح الممل حتى كل شخص يستطيع حسم قراره  
و شكرا

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

و دول سؤالين وصلونى من أخين كريمين على الخاص:  

> السلام عليكم اخي
> قرأت موضوعك وحابب لو تعطيني الملف اللي عندك عن الشركات النصابة والجيده من تجربتك معهم لاني ابحث عن شركة موثوقة في الفوركس لاني تعبت من تجربتي مع النصابين
> اتمني لك التوفيق وفي انتظار افادتك والملف

  

> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم 
> قرأت موضوعك عن الأوبشن و قد عجبني كثيرا و عندي استفسار على أكثر الشركات مصداقية ؟ لانني حسب ما قرأت انها معظم الشركات نصابة و اكثر حتى من عدد الشركات في الفوركس( لو اخذنا نسبة مئوية )؟؟؟ و انه لا يوجد ترخيص للشركات لكي تضمن ماولك هل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟ و هذا من بين الأساباب الذي جعلني لا ادخل الى هذا السوق 
> ارجو الاجابة على استفساراتي و شكرا جزيلا لك ...

 أنا لا أملك ملف مكتوب ورد مثلا أو اكسيل فى أسماء الشركات و نصابة ولا لأ
ما أملكه هو تجارب شهور طويلة مع هذه الشركات و بعضها مسجل فيديو و بعضها صور و هناك ايميلات ممكن اطلعكم على بعضها للاستئناس و توضيح الخفايا
و عموما الشركات الأكثر ثقة هى المرخصة
و دى موجود منها حوالى 4 أو 5 شركات فى البينارى
مش عاوز أذكرهم هنا عشان محدش يقول بتسوق لحد
ممكن تراجعوا مواقع تقييم بروكرز البينارى و هتلاقوا فيها كل المعلومات عن الشركات
و لو حاجة قابلتكم مش مفهومة ممكن أشرحها و أوضحها 
أما الفوركس فالشركات الموثوقة فيه قليلة ايضا و بكل امانة المنتدى يتعامل مع شركات محترمة .. فيها عيوب طبعا لكن مميزاتها تغطى على عيوبها
و دى ميزة فى حد ذاتها، لأن مفيش وسيط واحد نزيه و محترم 100%
و فيه وسطاء ينفعوا لكم ألف دولار و كفاية
و فيه وسطاء مينفعوش غير فى الحسابات تحت الألف
و فيه وسطاء فوق الميت الف ماتخافش عليهم
و فيه وسطاء للملايين
و أكرر لا يوجد وسيط فيه كل المميزات أو كامل يعنى، كل شركة لها و عليها
المهم ان عيوبها ماتكونش جوهرية
يعنى تغلس فى قفل الصفقات او فتحها عشان تاكل منك فلوس .. شغل البلج ان على الميتاتريدر
أما اللعب فى الاسبريد على الاسكالبينج فده مصيبة لوحده، يقولولك اسبريد نص نقطة و لما تركب اكسبرت مثلا و فاكر ان الاسبريد نص نقطة تلاقى الاكسبرت عمال يخسر و الحساب اتاكل
و لو راجعت الشركة يقولوك الاسبريد متغير و ساعات بيعلى فوق النص نقطة ... طيب ماسألتهمش هو ليه مابينزلش ابدا من يوم ما ركبت الاكسبرت ؟هههههه
و 99% من الشركات تقولك نوديلنح و هم 100% عندهم ديلنج
فريح نفسك و ابحث عن الأكثر ثقة و كتير تعاملوا معه و شكروا فيه و سحب و ايداع و تنفيذ صفقات سلس
مش هذكر أسماء شركات
عشان قولنا و ادى انتم شوفتوا كتير هيتهمنا يا إما بالتسويق يا إما بحاجات تانية ... الله أعلم !!!
يا ترى ايه اللى مستخبى لنا 
خالص تحياتى

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> طيب اسمحلى استاذى ما فائدة انك تعمل فيديوهات توضح ان فيه مكسب طيب دا شىء عادى ف اى سوق فيه مكسب و فيه خسارة ز الكل عارف كدا , و المكسب بيبقى راجع لتوفيق من عند الله و شطارة منك ف التحليل 
> اعذرنى انا فهمت انك هتقدم شرح او ما شابه بس كدا انا اعتقد انى مش هستفيد شىء من متابعة صفقات رابحة فقط ولا حتى بالتحفيذ لانه بالفعل موجود
> عموما اتمنالك الخير و ربنا يديلك على اد نيتك !

 طيب بما انك بقا فتحت موضوع الفيديوهات فانا هقولك:
أنا مبحبش تسجيل الفيديو
فى سنة تعاقدت معى شركة لعمل التحليل اليومى للسوق فيديو على قناتهم للعملاء أصحاب الحسابات الحقيققية
و كان التعاقد بمبلغ محترم لمدة شهر و لو عجبهم يتعاقدوا كمان شهر و هكذا
المهم بقا إن اكبر مشكلة قابلتنى هى ازاى اسجل الفيديو؟
أنا بمل من التركيز على الكاميرا او برامج التسجيل
ممكن أكتب خمسن صفحة فى دقائق لكن تسجيل الفيديو رخم بالنسبالى
المهم كملت 3 شهور و اعتذرت بعد كده لأنه بصراحة شئ ممل
تسجيل و مونتاج و رفع و وصف و برامج كثيرة
عارف لو حد يعمل كل ده أنا ممكن اسجل فيديوهات هتنفعنى أنا أولا و ممكن حد يستفيد منها
و الله لو حد هيقوم بالكلام ده أن لا يمكن أتأخر فى عمل فيديوهات شرح و غيره
لأن شغل المونتاج و الرفع و الكلام ده أنت عارفه رخم و محتاج تركيز و وقت
أما تسجيل صفقة بتربح أو بتخسر فدى حاجة سهلة أنت عارف! 
و ربنا يوفق الجميع يا رب

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> شكرا لك أخي الكريم على سرد قصتك 
> أهم مشكلة و قفت في طريقي حول البينار اوبشنز هي 
> أولا : و هي اهمها الفتوى الشرعية ... نعم هناك فتاوي تحلل و فتاوي تحرم و المشكل انني لا اعرف بالضبط طريقة عمل هذا السوق و الية عملها و ما المقصود البيع و الشراء بالعربون بالتحديد حتى اتمكن من افتاء نفسي و عقلي و المشورة لعلماء الدين سواء بالتحريم أو بالتحليل ... 
> و ثاني شيئ مصداقية الشركات الاوبشنز لأنني حسب ما أعرف لا يمكن ان تجد شركة مرخصة و تضمن فيها اموالك ما عدى الثقة التي تكتسبها تلك الشركة ...  
> لذلك اود منك أو اي شخص اخر ان يضع لنا موضوع أو رد الية عمل السوق بالتحديد و الشرح الممل حتى كل شخص يستطيع حسم قراره  
> و شكرا

 آليتها مع الشرح منتشرة و موجودة على مواقع الشركات نفسها ممكن تراجعها لأن أنا غير متخصص فى شرح آليات التنفيذ و هذه الأمور الفنية التقنية
أنا راجل بتاجر و اعرف نظام المتاجرة بتاعى جيدا من خلال شرح الوسيط و المشتق الذى قررت التداول من خلاله
و أعتبر سؤالك هذا دعوة للجميع عشان كل واحد يدلوا بدلوه فى شرح آلية التنفيذ
لكن فى النهاية احنا مش بنحلل و لا نحرم لأننا لسنا أهل لذلك
الكلام ده ناخده زى ماهو و نوديه لعالم أو مجموعة علماء ثقة و ننتظر ردهم عليه 
فاحنا بنركز على التجربة و الاستفادة منها
أما موضوع الحل و الحرمة فده مش اختصاصنا و لا شغلتنا
و ممكن نرجع فيها لأهل العلم 
و جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه و على المرور الكريم

----------


## Leonardo

> و دول سؤالين وصلونى من أخين كريمين على الخاص:  
> أنا لا أملك ملف مكتوب ورد مثلا أو اكسيل فى أسماء الشركات و نصابة ولا لأ
> ما أملكه هو تجارب شهور طويلة مع هذه الشركات و بعضها مسجل فيديو و بعضها صور و هناك ايميلات ممكن اطلعكم على بعضها للاستئناس و توضيح الخفايا
> و عموما الشركات الأكثر ثقة هى المرخصة
> و دى موجود منها حوالى 4 أو 5 شركات فى البينارى
> مش عاوز أذكرهم هنا عشان محدش يقول بتسوق لحد
> ممكن تراجعوا مواقع تقييم بروكرز البينارى و هتلاقوا فيها كل المعلومات عن الشركات
> و لو حاجة قابلتكم مش مفهومة ممكن أشرحها و أوضحها 
> أما الفوركس فالشركات الموثوقة فيه قليلة ايضا و بكل امانة المنتدى يتعامل مع شركات محترمة .. فيها عيوب طبعا لكن مميزاتها تغطى على عيوبها
> ...

  من خبرتى خلال السنتين و نص ال فاتوا فى التعامل مع شركات الاوبشن - الباينرى اوبشن - 
90%  منهم نصابين بمعنى الكلمة و تم استخلاص عدد 5 شركات هما ال محترمين فقط
لا انصح باللجوء لمواقع التققيم لان اغلبهم مدفوع لهم من الشركات لعمل تقييمات خرافية لهم تصل لحد 100% ثقة 
الشركات النصابة هتلاقيها بتعمل الاتى 
سبريد عالى على العملات تلاقى فرع نقاط شاسع بينها و بين اى منصة او موقع بيعرض الاسعار 
تهنيج و تاخير ف تنفيذ الامر و اعادة تسعير لا نهاية لها 
عرض بونص مغرى يصل الى 100 او 150% و مع ذلك لا يذكر لك شرط تحقيق البونص ال بيصل الى 20 و 30 الضعف عشان تسحب مليم واحد من مبلغ البونص و مكسبه 
الشركة غير مسجلة ف اى شىء و عبارة عن مكتب فى حجرة فى عمارة فى بلد مجهول ! 
الشركة توقلك عاملة بونص من غير ايداع خد 100 دولار اشتغل بيهم و لما تكسب و تحب تسحب سنت منهم يقولك لآ اودع نفس المبلغ ! طيب يا جماعة ما تاخدوه من الارباح يقوبك لأا دا النظام لازم تودع و تروح تودع و تيجى تطلب سحب ولا حد يسال فيك و يبقى راح عليك تعبك ف الشغل و مكسبك و كمان فلوسك ال انت وادعتها 
و فيه نوع تانى يقولك او هنفذلك طلب السحب و بعدها ب شهر كدا يقولك معلش اصل كان فيه غلطة هياخد وقت و تنتظر شهر كمان ولا حياة لمن تنادى 
اعتقد ان المنتدى هنا لا يمانع فى مووضوع اسماء الشركات و انا عملتها ف موضوعى قبل كدا اعتقد ليك مطلق الحرية فى ان تضع اسماء الشركات ال انت واثق فيها

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> من خبرتى خلال السنتين و نص ال فاتوا فى التعامل مع شركات الاوبشن - الباينرى اوبشن -  90%  منهم نصابين بمعنى الكلمة و تم استخلاص عدد 5 شركات هما ال محترمين فقط
> لا انصح باللجوء لمواقع التققيم لان اغلبهم مدفوع لهم من الشركات لعمل تقييمات خرافية لهم تصل لحد 100% ثقة 
> الشركات النصابة هتلاقيها بتعمل الاتى 
> سبريد عالى على العملات تلاقى فرع نقاط شاسع بينها و بين اى منصة او موقع بيعرض الاسعار 
> تهنيج و تاخير ف تنفيذ الامر و اعادة تسعير لا نهاية لها 
> عرض بونص مغرى يصل الى 100 او 150% و مع ذلك لا يذكر لك شرط تحقيق البونص ال بيصل الى 20 و 30 الضعف عشان تسحب مليم واحد من مبلغ البونص و مكسبه 
> الشركة غير مسجلة ف اى شىء و عبارة عن مكتب فى حجرة فى عمارة فى بلد مجهول ! 
> الشركة توقلك عاملة بونص من غير ايداع خد 100 دولار اشتغل بيهم و لما تكسب و تحب تسحب سنت منهم يقولك لآ اودع نفس المبلغ ! طيب يا جماعة ما تاخدوه من الارباح يقوبك لأا دا النظام لازم تودع و تروح تودع و تيجى تطلب سحب ولا حد يسال فيك و يبقى راح عليك تعبك ف الشغل و مكسبك و كمان فلوسك ال انت وادعتها 
> و فيه نوع تانى يقولك او هنفذلك طلب السحب و بعدها ب شهر كدا يقولك معلش اصل كان فيه غلطة هياخد وقت و تنتظر شهر كمان ولا حياة لمن تنادى 
> اعتقد ان المنتدى هنا لا يمانع فى مووضوع اسماء الشركات و انا عملتها ف موضوعى قبل كدا اعتقد ليك مطلق الحرية فى ان تضع اسماء الشركات ال انت واثق فيها

  إضافة أكثر من رائعة
كلام 100% مظبوط
و على فكرة أنا اتكلمت عن الرجوع لمواقع التقييم ليس لتقييم الشركة عموما و إنما لمعرفة التسجيل من عدمه فقط
أما تقييم الشركات فده شغل عملى من اللى اتعامل معها لأن أغلب المواقع أو كلها فعلا وكلاء و بيعملوا شغل عفاريت عشان يطلعلك شركة فوق الرؤوس و هى أصلا نصابة بنت ستين فى سبعين 
أما الشركات المعقولة فى هذا المجال من خلال تجربة شخصية بحتة:
24Option
Windsor
Bance De Binary 
ممكن يكون حد له تعليق على اى منها، لكن أنا بتكلم عن تجربة شخصية و معى فيها بعض العملاء العرب عندهم
و كمان انا بتكلم عن التوب فيهم
فيه غيرهم أقل بعض الشئ لكن كويسين برضوا لكن حوالى شركتين تلاتة بالعافية
يعنى المضمون و الأفضل فيهم حوالى خمس شركات مع الرأفة 
و على فكرة دول كمان انا قابلت فيهم مشاكل اسبريد و تعليق سعر و صفقات لكن أهون بكتير من غيرهم
كما انهم مرخصين و عليهم رقابة اوروبية
و اكتر مشاكل هتقابلهم لو بتشتغل شورت ترم لأنه بيجننهم
بتعمل فيه فلوس كتير بسرعة و طبعا مفيش بروكر فى الدنيا بيتبسط من التضخم السريع لحساب أى عميل
تشتغل هاى و لو حبيبى .. شورت ترم هتتعبنى معاك !
هو ده لسان حال كل البروكرز مهما كبر حجمه أو الثقة فيه !
الباقى كله لا تعره أى اهتمام

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

أنا حكيت قصتى للعبرة و الإفادة يمكن تنفع حد
و آسف إذا كنت ازعجت حد
و آسف على الكتابة فى المنتديات
فعلا قرارى الأول بعدم الكتابة فيها كان صح
كفاية قلة قيمة 
و أشكر كل من مر على الموضوع بكلمة طيبة 
و كل من مر على الموضوع بكلمة غير طيبة فحسابه على الله 
سلام

----------


## Leonardo

> إضافة أكثر من رائعة
> كلام 100% مظبوط
> و على فكرة أنا اتكلمت عن الرجوع لمواقع التقييم ليس لتقييم الشركة عموما و إنما لمعرفة التسجيل من عدمه فقط
> أما تقييم الشركات فده شغل عملى من اللى اتعامل معها لأن أغلب المواقع أو كلها فعلا وكلاء و بيعملوا شغل عفاريت عشان يطلعلك شركة فوق الرؤوس و هى أصلا نصابة بنت ستين فى سبعين 
> أما الشركات المعقولة فى هذا المجال من خلال تجربة شخصية بحتة:
> 24Option
> Windsor
> Bance De Binary 
> ممكن يكون حد له تعليق على اى منها، لكن أنا بتكلم عن تجربة شخصية و معى فيها بعض العملاء العرب عندهم
> ...

 لم اجرب وندسور 
24اوبشن بالطبع ممتازة و اتعامل معها شخصيا 
جربت بنك دى باينرى فترة لكن منصتهم لم تعجبنى لكن شركة محترمة لكن هناك 3 شركات اخرى بنفس اسمها و التلاتة نصابين فا حذارى و لابد من التأكد من الشركة الاصلية 
انا بالنسبة ليا شغال هاى و لو فقط لانى لا اقتنع ب صفقات ال 60 ثانية و الشورت تيرم عموما لانى لا ارى لها تحليل واضح ( يمكن العيب فيا انا و فيه نس تانية بتقدر تحلله ) لكن انا شغلى اقل شىء نصف ساعة و انت طالع 
بالطبع البوركرات مش هتفرح بيك اوى و انت عمال تمتص فلوسهم كدا لكن ف النهاية مش دامه حاجة غير انه يديلك فلوسك ال من حقك 
لكن بالطبع هيحاول يمص دم الناس عن طريق عرض بوانص 100% و يا عينى الناس تدخل تلبس ف شرط تحقيق البونص ال من الاخر هيخليك تخسر كامل رصيدك و انت بتحاول تحقق 20 ضعف مبلغ البونص عشان تسحب 
و فيه حركة كمان بداوا يعملوها يقولك اودع 10000 دولار و نخلى واحد هنا يدير لك الحساب نظير نسبة و بالطبع لا فيه واحد ولا نص واحد حتى و الحساب ف النهاية هيخسرهولك 
و حركة كمان يقولك اشتغل على الاخيار لو الخبر ايجابى بيع و لو سلبى اشترى !!!!!!!!!!!!! ب اى منطق يعنى ! كل دى اساليب عشان تخليك تخسر و هكذا و يرجع يقولك اشحن حسابك تانى

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

أحيى إدارة المتداول العربى و مشرفيه على التجاوب الكبير الذى لمسته من تفاعلهم مع الموضوع و التعليقات غير اللائقة
و لهذا سأستكمل الموضوع و غيره على بركة الله

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> لم اجرب وندسور 
> 24اوبشن بالطبع ممتازة و اتعامل معها شخصيا  جربت بنك دى باينرى فترة لكن منصتهم لم تعجبنى لكن شركة محترمة لكن هناك 3 شركات اخرى بنفس اسمها و التلاتة نصابين فا حذارى و لابد من التأكد من الشركة الاصلية 
> انا بالنسبة ليا شغال هاى و لو فقط لانى لا اقتنع ب صفقات ال 60 ثانية و الشورت تيرم عموما لانى لا ارى لها تحليل واضح ( يمكن العيب فيا انا و فيه نس تانية بتقدر تحلله ) لكن انا شغلى اقل شىء نصف ساعة و انت طالع 
> بالطبع البوركرات مش هتفرح بيك اوى و انت عمال تمتص فلوسهم كدا لكن ف النهاية مش دامه حاجة غير انه يديلك فلوسك ال من حقك 
> لكن بالطبع هيحاول يمص دم الناس عن طريق عرض بوانص 100% و يا عينى الناس تدخل تلبس ف شرط تحقيق البونص ال من الاخر هيخليك تخسر كامل رصيدك و انت بتحاول تحقق 20 ضعف مبلغ البونص عشان تسحب 
> و فيه حركة كمان بداوا يعملوها يقولك اودع 10000 دولار و نخلى واحد هنا يدير لك الحساب نظير نسبة و بالطبع لا فيه واحد ولا نص واحد حتى و الحساب ف النهاية هيخسرهولك 
> و حركة كمان يقولك اشتغل على الاخيار لو الخبر ايجابى بيع و لو سلبى اشترى !!!!!!!!!!!!! ب اى منطق يعنى ! كل دى اساليب عشان تخليك تخسر و هكذا و يرجع يقولك اشحن حسابك تانى

 مشاركاتك فيها لمسة و كل مشاركة و فيها تكة حلوة بتضيف للقارئ حاجة جديدة
أحيي فيك هذه الروح الجميلة لنفع إخوانك 
أما بخصوص ال60 ثانية فده باب مقفول على ناس قليلة بيعملوا شغل جامد منه يوميا
أنا أذكر واحد عمل 62000 فى يوم من 7000 بس !!! 
لو حطيت ايدك على سر ال60 ثانية ده هتعمل ثروات 
إن شاء الله هشرح استراتيجية جامدة عليه ممكن تعمل منها يوميا مبالغ محترمة
بس ربنا يحيينا 
تحياتى لك يا جميل

----------


## Leonardo

> مشاركاتك فيها لمسة و كل مشاركة و فيها تكة حلوة بتضيف للقارئ حاجة جديدة
> أحيي فيك هذه الروح الجميلة لنفع إخوانك 
> أما بخصوص ال60 ثانية فده باب مقفول على ناس قليلة بيعملوا شغل جامد منه يوميا
> أنا أذكر واحد عمل 62000 فى يوم من 7000 بس !!! 
> لو حطيت ايدك على سر ال60 ثانية ده هتعمل ثروات 
> إن شاء الله هشرح استراتيجية جامدة عليه ممكن تعمل منها يوميا مبالغ محترمة
> بس ربنا يحيينا 
> تحياتى لك يا جميل

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و هنتظر منك الاستراتيجية و انا كمان ناوى اكمل شرح ما بدأته سواء ف الفيديو او ف الموضوع بتاعى لعل حد يستفيد 
اما بخصوص ال 60 ثانية ف ليا تعقيب صغير لو تسمح 
و لنفرض مثلا انك بتابع شارت الدقيقة و هى ال بتشتغل على اساسه شغل ال 60 ثانية 
طيب دلوقتى وانت بتابع شارت الدقيقة او التك شارت حتى ساعات السعر بيبفضل ثوانى لا يتحرك ابدا و ف الجانب الاخر الوقت بيتحرك ف شارت ال 60 ثانية الخاص بالبروكر ازاى هتوفق بين الاتنين 
و ملاحظة اخرى : لو دلوقتى الدقيقة و لفترض 1 و 00 ثانية و حبيت تفتح صفقة و بالفعل دوست تنفيذ لكن السعر اتحرك و جالك اعادة تسعير , هتهرب منك من ال 60 ثانية او من الدقيقة على الاقل 5-7 ثوانى على ما تنفذ العقد بتاعك و هيبدأ يحسب ليك 60 ثانية كاملة خاصة بالعقد , ازاى هتوفق بين شارت التحليل و شارت الصفقة ف الحالة دى مع ان دى هتبقى فارقة عن دى 5-7 ثوانى ! يعنى افرض انك كنت شارى ف الحالة دى و فتحت شمعة الدقيقة ال بعدها ف اول كام ثانية على هبوط و السعر نزل و العقد ال 60 ثانية ال انت كنت اشتريته بعد ما كان المفروض يقفل على مكسب قفل على خسارة ف الحالة دى هتوفق بين الاتنين ازاى ؟
الحالة ال شرحتها دى هى ال بتخلينى اقول ان صفقات ال 60 ثانية هى مضاربة بحتة تعتمد على الحظ الى حد كبير و دا ال بيخلينى ابعد تماما عنها

----------


## love GOD

لا تلتفت لمحبط ولا لمثبط ولا لصاحب خلق منحط ولا لغيره
واطلب من الادارة حذف الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع
و ..والله عيب ان نرى رد مثل الرد فوق الذي حذف ومن عضو قديم بالاخص
هدانا الله واياكم
و وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير والصلاح 
هكذا رحل عنا البارحة الاخ الفاضل ادم حسنين والعشرات قبله 
وتمنيت لو الادارة تاخذ مواقف حاسمة وصارمة اتجاه هاته الموضة الردئية  المنحطة التي تزداد وتيرتها يوما بعد يوم

----------


## muhannad22

ماشاء الله موضوع مميز  
حاولت قبل اتاجر اوبشن بس بحساب تجريبي  وحسيتها صعبة  
الفوركس اسهل  
بس هذا لا يمنع انه نستفيد من خبرتكم  
اكمل بارك الله فيك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ae_dxb

*
60 ثانيه 
و5 دقائق  يعني مثل القمار  
لا يوجد تحليل في العالم تستطيع فيه توقع حركة السعر في 60 ثانيه و5 دقائق القادمه !!*

----------


## ae_dxb

*
60 ثانيه 
و5 دقائق  يعني مثل القمار  
لا يوجد تحليل في العالم تستطيع فيه توقع حركة السعر في 60 ثانيه و5 دقائق القادمه !!*

----------


## science

> *
> 60 ثانيه 
> و5 دقائق  يعني مثل القمار  
> لا يوجد تحليل في العالم تستطيع فيه توقع حركة السعر في 60 ثانيه و5 دقائق القادمه !!*

   وماذا تقول في سكالبنج 3 نقاط في 25 ثانيه ؟؟ في الفوركس 
قمار ؟ 
اللي ما يطول العنب يقول عليه حامض   ارجوا ان لا تتكلم بشيء تجهله عزيزي
اجل الحين عارفكو فلوسه قمار  ههههههههه 
راحت عليك يا ناصر  وماذا تقول الان عن المتاجره بالاخبار  قبل صدورها اليس قمار ؟؟
يافوق يا تحت ؟؟

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و هنتظر منك الاستراتيجية و انا كمان ناوى اكمل شرح ما بدأته سواء ف الفيديو او ف الموضوع بتاعى لعل حد يستفيد 
> اما بخصوص ال 60 ثانية ف ليا تعقيب صغير لو تسمح 
> و لنفرض مثلا انك بتابع شارت الدقيقة و هى ال بتشتغل على اساسه شغل ال 60 ثانية 
> طيب دلوقتى وانت بتابع شارت الدقيقة او التك شارت حتى ساعات السعر بيبفضل ثوانى لا يتحرك ابدا و ف الجانب الاخر الوقت بيتحرك ف شارت ال 60 ثانية الخاص بالبروكر ازاى هتوفق بين الاتنين  سهلة دى و هى ساعات فعلا بتكون رخمة
> بس مش بتوصل لدرجة اختلاف فى التوقيت
> هو اللى بيحصل إن فى الشركة السعر بيتحرك و على الميتاتريدر اللى بتتابع عليه السعر بيوقف
> لو حصلت معايا شخصيا بقفل لعى التفكير فى الصفقة أساسا لحد الدنيا ما تظبط و الفرص الجاية كتيرة، لأن العيب بيكون من سرفر الميتا أو من النت عندك أو وسيط الفوركس نفسه اللى منزل من عنده الميتاتريدر
> و ملاحظة اخرى : لو دلوقتى الدقيقة و لفترض 1 و 00 ثانية و حبيت تفتح صفقة و بالفعل دوست تنفيذ لكن السعر اتحرك و جالك اعادة تسعير , هتهرب منك من ال 60 ثانية او من الدقيقة على الاقل 5-7 ثوانى على ما تنفذ العقد بتاعك و هيبدأ يحسب ليك 60 ثانية كاملة خاصة بالعقد , ازاى هتوفق بين شارت التحليل و شارت الصفقة ف الحالة دى مع ان دى هتبقى فارقة عن دى 5-7 ثوانى ! يعنى افرض انك كنت شارى ف الحالة دى و فتحت شمعة الدقيقة ال بعدها ف اول كام ثانية على هبوط و السعر نزل و العقد ال 60 ثانية ال انت كنت اشتريته بعد ما كان المفروض يقفل على مكسب قفل على خسارة ف الحالة دى هتوفق بين الاتنين ازاى ؟ مش بنحسبها كده خالص
> ده أحلى فرص اللى بتفتحها قبل ما الشمعة تخلص و تقفل فى الشمعة التانية
> ...

 طبعا الرد فى الاقتباس بالأحمر
أما الجزء الأخير فاسمح لى اخالفك الرأى
مضاربات الشورت ترم تحليل فنى دقيق جدا و مستوى عالى جدا جدا
و كل ما كنت متمكن من التحليل الفنى هتعمل منها شغل و فلوس حلوة 
ان شاء الله أشرح الموضوع ده بالتفصيل فى موضوع الاستراتيجية 
يا رب أكون افدتك و اوضحت بعض النقاط اللى انت محتاجها 
تحياتى لك

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> لا تلتفت لمحبط ولا لمثبط ولا لصاحب خلق منحط ولا لغيره
> واطلب من الادارة حذف الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع
> و ..والله عيب ان نرى رد مثل الرد فوق الذي حذف ومن عضو قديم بالاخص
> هدانا الله واياكم
> و وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير والصلاح 
> هكذا رحل عنا البارحة الاخ الفاضل ادم حسنين والعشرات قبله 
> وتمنيت لو الادارة تاخذ مواقف حاسمة وصارمة اتجاه هاته الموضة الردئية  المنحطة التي تزداد وتيرتها يوما بعد يوم

  الله يعز أصلك
أنا حييت الإدارة لما حذفت المشاركات الهابطة
و كنت أتمنى من اصحابها يكونوا قدوة لغيرهم فى الخير و حسن الظن
نسأل الله الهداية لنا جميعا
أكرر شكرى لشعوركم النبيل

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> ماشاء الله موضوع مميز  
> حاولت قبل اتاجر اوبشن بس بحساب تجريبي  وحسيتها صعبة  
> الفوركس اسهل  
> بس هذا لا يمنع انه نستفيد من خبرتكم  
> اكمل بارك الله فيك 
> تحياتي لك

  الأوبشن أسهل بكتير جدا جدا
و أقوى من حيث تحديد الخسارة سلفا و إجبارك على التخطيط لصفقاتك بشكل محكم
و سهل جدا فى إنك بتختار اتجاه و تحدد مبلغ الاستثمار و زمنه و اضغط دخول الصفقة 
ممكن تجرب فيه بمبلغ بسيط بداية و شوف الفرق مش هتخسر حاجة
و أى شئ محتاجه إن شاء الله نشرحه هنا 
و لا أنسى أن أشكرك على المرور و المشاركة الطيبة

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> وماذا تقول في سكالبنج 3 نقاط في 25 ثانيه ؟؟ في الفوركس 
> قمار ؟ 
> اللي ما يطول العنب يقول عليه حامض   ارجوا ان لا تتكلم بشيء تجهله عزيزي
> اجل الحين عارفكو فلوسه قمار  ههههههههه 
> راحت عليك يا ناصر  وماذا تقول الان عن المتاجره بالاخبار  قبل صدورها اليس قمار ؟؟
> يافوق يا تحت ؟؟

 قلت اللى فى نفسى
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Leonardo

> طبعا الرد فى الاقتباس بالأحمر
> أما الجزء الأخير فاسمح لى اخالفك الرأى
> مضاربات الشورت ترم تحليل فنى دقيق جدا و مستوى عالى جدا جدا
> و كل ما كنت متمكن من التحليل الفنى هتعمل منها شغل و فلوس حلوة 
> ان شاء الله أشرح الموضوع ده بالتفصيل فى موضوع الاستراتيجية 
> يا رب أكون افدتك و اوضحت بعض النقاط اللى انت محتاجها 
> تحياتى لك

 شكرا على الرد معنى انى برضو لسه مش مقتنع اوى بس الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية و هنتظر شرحك لعله يضيف ليا ان شاء الله و انا كمان هكمل شرحى فى موضوعى ان شاء الله و اهو نكمل بعض و الناس كلها تستفيد 
تحياتى

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> شكرا على الرد معنى انى برضو لسه مش مقتنع اوى بس الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية و هنتظر شرحك لعله يضيف ليا ان شاء الله و انا كمان هكمل شرحى فى موضوعى ان شاء الله و اهو نكمل بعض و الناس كلها تستفيد 
> تحياتى

 الكلام اللىبالأحمر ده هو أحلى حاجة فى الموضوع كله
احنا هنا عشان نستفيد من بعض
مفيش حد كبير على العلم
أنا متأكد إننا هنستفيد من موضوعك
و بإذن الله سأحرص على تقديم كل ما هو مفيد فى موضوعاتى
و أنا متأكد إن لازم يكون فيه اختلاف، لكن المهم أن تكون النتيجة مربحة للطرفين ! 
خالص تحياتى

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

على فكرة يا ليوناردو أنا مريت على قناتك فى يوتيوب و شوفت أول فيديو فى شرحك
بصراحة جميل و سهل
و كتبتلك تعليق صغنون كده
و بصراحة سجلت حساب جيميل و يوتيوب مخصوص عشان أعلق على الفيديو بتاعك 
أتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

جاتنى رسالتين على الخاص بخصوص التحذير من النصب فى شركات معينة و حرمة الاتجار فى الخيارات الثنائية
و لأنى لا أملك صلاحية الرد على الرسائل فسيكون ردى فى الموضوع:
أما بخصوص مشاكل الشركات فهى مثل الفوركس فيها مشاكل
و اكبر الشركات فى العالم لديها قضايا و خلافات مع عملاء و مع منافسين و كلنا شايفين أبل و نوكيا و أبل و سامسونج بيعملوا ايه فى بعض و هم حيتان قطاع التكنولوجيا فى العالم !!!
اتهامات بالسرقة و غيره
فهل سوق الفوركس و الخيارات و السهم و كل الأسواق ستكون خالية و نظيفة ؟!
بالطبع لأ
الأخ ذكر مشكلة مع شركة 24 أوبشن و أنا أزيده أننى شخصيا عانيت مع الشركة و لى معها مشاكل كثيرة فى الصفقات
لأنى بتاجر بنظام الشورت ترم و هم كريه عينهم و شغل الشورت ترم و بيتمنوا لو يلغوه لكن مش قادرين عشان بيجيب لهم زباين
و ياما قفلولى صفقات ربحانة على خسارة
طيب أقولكم على حاجة غريبة و الله:
أكتر من مرة حصلت معايا، الصفقة تقفل خضرا على ربح و افاجأ بها بعد الحساب Calculating تدينى أحمر و خسرانة
و لما أراجعهم يقولولى الفرق نقطة و الاسبريد انت معملتش حسابه
حصلت معايا فى صفقة بـ5000 دولار و خسروهالى
هتقوللى سيبهم
أقولك لأ
عارف ليه؟
لأن مع مساوئهم دى هو أحسن عندى من شركات كتير واقفالك على الواحدة و حالفين يخسروك فى كل الصفقات
يعنى بتتاجر معاهم و أنت عارف انك خسران خسران !!! 
اللى يدخل السوق لازم يعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف
و مفيش بروكر هيسيبك تتاجر على كيفك
المهم انت تعرف ازاى تتعامل معاه و تعرف مزاياه من عيوبه اللى تعرف تستغلها لصالحك 
الشركة دى مراقبة اتحاد أوروبى و قبرص
و معاملتها 10/10 فى كل حاجة .. بس الحلو مابيكملش أبدا
لكنها فى النهاية من افضل الشركات فى هذا السوق و هى بهذا أفضل من بعض بروكرات الفوركس اللى فى قمة الثقة ! 
أما بخصوص الحل و الحرمة فأنا قلت أنا لا افتى بحلال أو حرام
أمامك الفتاوى و ابحث عنها و ما ترتاح له اتبعه و لا تحملنى أو تحمل نفسك وزرك أو وزر غيرك 
خالص تحياتى

----------


## albusaidy99

ما شاء الله عليك أبو العبادلة..كلنا شوق لشرح موضوع الاستراتيجية.

----------


## صحفي اقتصادي

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابو العبادله والاخ ليوناردو والاخ ساينس وجميع من شارك مشاركه مفيده او شكر صاحب الموضوع  
اريد ان اقول  لكل من هو معترض على الموضوع او عنده شك سواء بالاخ او بالشركات : 
 يا جماعة الخير يا شباب يا معترضين لماذا هذا الاعتراض على امر تجهلوه هل لأن الإنسان فعلا عدو ما يجهل  
ثقافة جديده عليكم وانا اولكم  
علم جديد لكم وانا اولكم 
باب جديد من الإستثمار لكم وانا اولكم  
إن لم تستفيدوا من الاستثمار فيه فاستفيدوا منه كعلم اقتصادي مهم او على الأقل كثقافه نعرفها ولما تنذكر امامنا على الأقل نكون سمعنا عنها " وليس كما هو حال الأطرش بالزفه "  
الأطرش معناها الذي لايسمع وهو بزفة عرس اكيد لن يستمتع بالعرضه والسامري ... 
يا اخي الكريم ابو العبادله اكمل الموضوع فقد نستفيد من معلوماتك ويكتب لنا الله الرزق من خلالك وبسببك  
ولا تستمع لرأي المعارضين لأنهم جميعا عندما سمعوا عن الفوركس لأول مره بحياتهم الأغلب أنهم وصفوه بالنصب والاحتيال وها هم الآن مدمنين فوركس ويعرفون الشركات المحترمه من النصابه ويدافعون عنه في مجالسهم الخاصه دفاع المستميت ويأتون بالفتاوي المحلله له   
همسه : اما بالنسبه لموضوع الفتوى على الحلال والحرام لهذا النوع من المتاجره فأعتقد أنه مجال جديد على الشيوخ ويحتاجون للمختصين والخبراء فيه حتى يشرحوا لهم كل تفاصيله*

----------


## aboali

المشكلة في الاوبشنز انها شركات غير مرخصة و لا ينطبق عليها اي شئ من التراخيص و دي معلومه حقيقية  
و اعتبرها مشكلة و مجازفه غير محسوبه انك تتداول مع شركة غير مرخصة  
حقوقك ضايعه

----------


## أبوسليمان التميمي

شاكر لك مجهودك أخي الكريم
رجاءً نحن بانتظار *الاستراتيجية* التي تتوافق مع الخيارات الثنائية  .

----------


## samer1

> المشكلة في الاوبشنز انها شركات غير مرخصة و لا ينطبق عليها اي شئ من التراخيص و دي معلومه حقيقية  
> و اعتبرها مشكلة و مجازفه غير محسوبه انك تتداول مع شركة غير مرخصة  
> حقوقك ضايعه

 
IG MARKETS UK    مرخصة أخي .

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> *جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابو العبادله والاخ ليوناردو والاخ ساينس وجميع من شارك مشاركه مفيده او شكر صاحب الموضوع  
> اريد ان اقول  لكل من هو معترض على الموضوع او عنده شك سواء بالاخ او بالشركات : 
>  يا جماعة الخير يا شباب يا معترضين لماذا هذا الاعتراض على امر تجهلوه هل لأن الإنسان فعلا عدو ما يجهل  
> ثقافة جديده عليكم وانا اولكم  
> علم جديد لكم وانا اولكم 
> باب جديد من الإستثمار لكم وانا اولكم  
> إن لم تستفيدوا من الاستثمار فيه فاستفيدوا منه كعلم اقتصادي مهم او على الأقل كثقافه نعرفها ولما تنذكر امامنا على الأقل نكون سمعنا عنها " وليس كما هو حال الأطرش بالزفه "  
> الأطرش معناها الذي لايسمع وهو بزفة عرس اكيد لن يستمتع بالعرضه والسامري ... 
> يا اخي الكريم ابو العبادله اكمل الموضوع فقد نستفيد من معلوماتك ويكتب لنا الله الرزق من خلالك وبسببك  
> ...

 مشاركة قيمة و كلام رائع من إنسان أكن له كل احترام
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> المشكلة في الاوبشنز انها شركات غير مرخصة و لا ينطبق عليها اي شئ من التراخيص و دي معلومه حقيقية  
> و اعتبرها مشكلة و مجازفه غير محسوبه انك تتداول مع شركة غير مرخصة  
> حقوقك ضايعه

 على فكرة أكل الحقوق و الحقوق الضايعة ياما حصل مع الشركات المرخصة فى الفوركس و بنظرة سريعة فى المنتديات هتلاقى بلاوى كتير 
الترخيص مش كل حاجة، هو مهم طبعا لكن مش هو اللى هيخلى النصاب يتوب !!! 
و الشركات المرخصة فى الخيارات الثنائية كتيرة جدا يا أبوعلى
عندك ويندسور مثلا بروكر فوركس من أقدم البروكرات فى العالم و ترخيص و مراقبة من FSA و ده أعلى ترخيص و مراقبة مالية فى العالم و معروف إنه أقوى من NFA و CFTC الأمريكيتين ، عندهم خيارات ثنائية
و 24اوبشن مراقبة اتحاد اوروبى
و غيرهم كتييير
تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## attya1411968

*السلام عليكم
بصراحه موضوع لازم نهتم فيه لانه بدا ينتشر في كثير من مواقعنا العربيه 
واثناء تصفحي في الفيس بوك وجدت احد الصفحات عاملين ندوة عن الاوبشن في 10-10-2013 مع خبير تداول ومضاربه واسرار لهاد النظام ولفتره طويله له في هاد المجال ولو سمحت لي الاداره بوضع رابط الصفحه سافعل ذلك بكل احترام وود نتمنى ان نستفيد ممن سبقونا في هاد المجال
كل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## aboali

لازلت متمسك بموقفي  
الاوبشن بالعملات يفتقد الى ادق المعاااير الصحيحة بالمسمى  
لذا الفرق بين الاوبشنز العملات و اوبشنز الاسهم مثل الفرق بين الحقيقة و الاوهام 
الاوبشنز العملات لا يتوافق مع الشريعة لذا فهو حرام جملة و تفصيلا - بعكس اوبشنز الاسهم من ناحيته الشرعية حلال 
كذلك من ناحية الشركات تفتقد الى معاااير حقيقية فمثلا شركة ربح من العقود 80% و شركة اخرى 300% (( تناقض عجيب ))  
و اخيرا لازلت اركز على تراخيص شركات الاوبشنز ,,, لا يوجد تراخيص حقيقية لهذي التجارة و لهذي الشركات 
عجبي غداً : لا احد يجي يبكي على فقدنا فلوسه بشركات و تجارة وهمية

----------


## أبوالعبادلة

> لازلت متمسك بموقفي  
> الاوبشن بالعملات يفتقد الى ادق المعاااير الصحيحة بالمسمى  
> لذا الفرق بين الاوبشنز العملات و اوبشنز الاسهم مثل الفرق بين الحقيقة و الاوهام 
> الاوبشنز العملات لا يتوافق مع الشريعة لذا فهو حرام جملة و تفصيلا - بعكس اوبشنز الاسهم من ناحيته الشرعية حلال 
> كذلك من ناحية الشركات تفتقد الى معاااير حقيقية فمثلا شركة ربح من العقود 80% و شركة اخرى 300% (( تناقض عجيب ))  
> و اخيرا لازلت اركز على تراخيص شركات الاوبشنز ,,, لا يوجد تراخيص حقيقية لهذي التجارة و لهذي الشركات 
> عجبي غداً : لا احد يجي يبكي على فقدنا فلوسه بشركات و تجارة وهمية

 بقولك شركات مسجلة اتحاد اوروبى و FSA و بردوا بتقول مش موثقة
معلوماتك عن التوثيق محتاجة أبديتupdate 
تذكر الخلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
تحياتى لك

----------


## mustafa26

شكرا لك اخي ابو العبادلة على الموضوع   
انا مهتم بهاذا المجال  ولو ممكن تعلمنا عن استراتيجيه الشورت تيم  
واكون شاكر لك 
ليش الموضوع انهجر من صاحبه  ارجوا خير

----------


## sak_b

شكرا على الموضوع أخ الكريم بكل تاكيد سوف نستفيد من خبرتك و شرح المفصل في الموضوع  جيد جدا بس كتير منيح  قدرة شركة على إقناعك لتعود للتداول باين أنها شركة ممتازة و صادقة لأن لديك خبرة 8 سنوات و أكثر و بالتالي تستطيع معرفة النصابين  في كل الأحوال بتمنى لك التوفيق و بتاكيد للكل

----------


## hayyany1993

السلام عليكم
اخي ابا العبادلة 
اود منكم ان تفيدونا بالشركان الموثوقة لتداول البيناري او كما يقال العقود الثنائية 
وشكرا

----------


## رشيد راشد

السلام عليكم ... 
أنا جديد في الخيارات الثنائية أبي وحد عنده الخبره ويساعدني لو ممكن وشكرا ..

----------


## amin_ahmed

ممكن يا اخى تبعت لي الشركات الموثوقة من وجهة نظرك...لأنى ما زلت ابحث عن شركة اثق فيها..ولاكن اختلط الأمر علي..
شاكر فضلك مقدماً

----------


## amin_ahmed

طبعا اهم الأمور اللي تجعل الشركة موثوقة من وجهة نظري..
1- الألتزام بأوامر تحويل الموال
2- عدم التلاعب خلال العمليات المفتوحة كما شرحت اخي ابو العبادلة بأستفاضة (جزاء الله خير)

----------


## bakryalzein

الاخ ابو العبادله  سلام الله عليك 
لو تتكرم وتتحدث عن الاستراتيجيه الموضوع له شهور يا اخي وانت تتحدث عن مصداقيه وتصريح الشركات 
اظن الناس علمت بشان التصاريح هذه
لو تسمح قدم الاستراتيجه يمكن تنفع الاخوان بها
ولك مني جزيل الشكر وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع

----------


## هيثم احمد

> على فكرة أكل الحقوق و الحقوق الضايعة ياما حصل مع الشركات المرخصة فى الفوركس و بنظرة سريعة فى المنتديات هتلاقى بلاوى كتير 
> الترخيص مش كل حاجة، هو مهم طبعا لكن مش هو اللى هيخلى النصاب يتوب !!! 
> و الشركات المرخصة فى الخيارات الثنائية كتيرة جدا يا أبوعلى
> عندك ويندسور مثلا بروكر فوركس من أقدم البروكرات فى العالم و ترخيص و مراقبة من FSA و ده أعلى ترخيص و مراقبة مالية فى العالم و معروف إنه أقوى من NFA و CFTC الأمريكيتين ، عندهم خيارات ثنائية
> و 24اوبشن مراقبة اتحاد اوروبى
> و غيرهم كتييير
> تحياتى يا غالى

 ويندسور شركه نصابه واصحابها عصابه وانا اتنصب عليا منهم اغلقو عقود رابحه ولما كلمتهم اتهمونى انا باغلاقها شويه حراميه ابتعدو عنهم اخى فى شركه اسمها 24 اوبشن كويسه ولو انى اشك فى ان الاوبشن حلال يرجى مراجعه فتاوى

----------


## skooter8

> ويندسور شركه نصابه واصحابها عصابه وانا اتنصب عليا منهم اغلقو عقود رابحه ولما كلمتهم اتهمونى انا باغلاقها شويه حراميه ابتعدو عنهم اخى فى شركه اسمها 24 اوبشن كويسه ولو انى اشك فى ان الاوبشن حلال يرجى مراجعه فتاوى

 الاوبشن و اللع العضيم منجم ذهب  انا  لم يعد يربطني بالفوريكس الا المنصات للتحليل
و اشتغل  اوبشن  و الله العضيم  لسه مضاعف حسابي 10 مرات  في  خلال 3 ساعات 
طبعا احيانا  اخسر لاكن  المهم طريقه اداره مخاطر ذكيه
و انسو العشره في المائه  من راس المال و غيره  من الكلام  المشابه 
اما  وندسور  فعلا  نصابه  
فانصح   الاشتغال  في  شركات  مختصه  في الاوبشن
و التحليل  على الميتاترايدر
و كل شخص  المده  التي تناسب تحليله 
و الاوبشن  مثل  العاب  القوى  بالضبط
فيه ناس  لن يناسبها الا  شورت  تايم    100  متر  العاب  قوى  هه
و فيه ناس  تناسبها مسافات زمنيه  اخرى
و مع الوقت ستعرفون مهارتك في التحليل و التوقع تضبط في اي توقيت بالضبط  
اشكر صاحب  الموضوع   و تحيه لكل الاخوه الاوبشنجيه خاص  و الفوكساويين عامه
اتمنى لكم حياه خضرا على طول

----------


## شريف شتا

> الاوبشن و اللع العضيم منجم ذهب  انا  لم يعد يربطني بالفوريكس الا المنصات للتحليل
> و اشتغل  اوبشن  و الله العضيم  لسه مضاعف حسابي 10 مرات  في  خلال 3 ساعات 
> طبعا احيانا  اخسر لاكن  المهم طريقه اداره مخاطر ذكيه
> و انسو العشره في المائه  من راس المال و غيره  من الكلام  المشابه 
> اما  وندسور  فعلا  نصابه  
> فانصح   الاشتغال  في  شركات  مختصه  في الاوبشن
> و التحليل  على الميتاترايدر
> و كل شخص  المده  التي تناسب تحليله 
> و الاوبشن  مثل  العاب  القوى  بالضبط
> ...

 ومين هى الشركات المضونه الان وبدون مشاكل عشان كل يوم فى جديد

----------


## محمود الحسناوي

السلام عليكم 
ماهي الشركات المضمونه في هذا المجال فقد عانيت كثيرا من النصب وبالاخص في عملية السحب
الرجاء ان يجيب من يمتلك تجربه مع الشركه المعنيه لا مجرد تقييم
ومن يعرف شركة توب اوبشن ؟؟

----------


## ahmmad80

يا اخي انا تجربتي متلك بس مو هيك مبالغ بس بصراحه 
هلق اشتغل بالباينري ممتاز و لما يكون في اتجاه اكيد للفوركس شوي ارجع للفوركس بس تعلمت من خطاي انو انسب طريقه اني اسحب  ربحي اول باول
بتمنا يكون في النا حديث ع الخاص

----------


## ahmmad80

يا اخي انا تجربتي مع توب اوبشن مافي ابشع من هيك 
دخلت معاهم بحساب في اي بي و خسروني 17000$ هيك بكل بساطه
هلق اشتغل مع ترادوراكس و جربت سحبهم وكلو تمام حتا اذا الفلوس تاخرت تراجعهم يعطوك رقم العمليه التحويليه و تراجع البنك و امورك تمشي 
يعني تحويلاتهم قانونيه  و فواتيرهم حقيقيه

----------


## محمود الحسناوي

شكرا على سرعة الرد

----------


## ahmmad80

ولا يهمك اخي الف هلا

----------


## bkoori

> يا اخي انا تجربتي مع توب اوبشن مافي ابشع من هيك 
> دخلت معاهم بحساب في اي بي و خسروني 17000$ هيك بكل بساطه
> هلق اشتغل مع ترادوراكس و جربت سحبهم وكلو تمام حتا اذا الفلوس تاخرت تراجعهم يعطوك رقم العمليه التحويليه و تراجع البنك و امورك تمشي 
> يعني تحويلاتهم قانونيه  و فواتيرهم حقيقيه

  من ناحية ايش كانت تجربتك بشعة معاهم؟  ياريت لو تعطي تفاصيل أكثر؟ كيف كانت عملية سحب الاموال من حسابك معاهم سريعة و لا بطيئة؟

----------


## محمود الحسناوي

> من ناحية ايش كانت تجربتك بشعة معاهم؟  ياريت لو تعطي تفاصيل أكثر؟ كيف كانت عملية سحب الاموال من حسابك معاهم سريعة و لا بطيئة؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكلك بتشتغل مع شركة توب اوبشن صحيح؟ ياريت تكلمني عنها هل هي شركة جيده؟ وجدت انها الشركه الوحيده بالباينري فيها رقابه اوربيه 
تحياتي

----------


## bkoori

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكلك بتشتغل مع شركة توب اوبشن صحيح؟ ياريت تكلمني عنها هل هي شركة جيده؟ وجدت انها الشركه الوحيده بالباينري فيها رقابه اوربيه 
> تحياتي

 صحيح يا أخي الكريم انا لسه فاتح حساب معاهم الاسبوع الماضي واليوم هوا اليوم الثاني وانا بتداول معاهم.  طبعا فيه نقطه مهمه جدا ويمكن الاخوه الاعضاء وضحوها من قبل وهي عدم ايداع اي مبلغ قبل ما تستلم رسالة تأكيد بأنه تم أستيفاء جميع الوثائق المطلوبة لفتح الحساب. هذا اولا. 
ثانيا:  الشي اللي خلاني أفتح معاهم هو أنهم مسجلين في قبرص أولا وثانيا أن الشركة تدار من قبل شركة ماركتس دوت كوم للفوركس. 
حتى الان لا يوجد اي عيوب لاني بتاجر معاهم بمبلغ صغير وهو 100 دولار.  العيب الوحيد هو انه منصتهم تعلق بعض الاحيان ولازم الواحد يكون معاه كمبيوتر عالي الكفاءة وسرعة نت جيدة.

----------


## bkoori

أنا أفضل فتح حساب بأدنى مبلغ من 100-300 دولار والتجربة معاهم حتى تتعود على منصة المتاجرة.

----------


## ahmmad80

يا اخي اي شركه محترمه بيكون نظام  العميل عندها هيك ما تنغر بالمناظر هي العمليه عشان يحمو حالن من الشارج باك
انا يا اخي تدربتي معاهم كانت ب مبلغ 13000$ يجوز انت لانو مبلغك صغير ف دير بالك

----------


## bkoori

> يا اخي اي شركه محترمه بيكون نظام  العميل عندها هيك ما تنغر بالمناظر هي العمليه عشان يحمو حالن من الشارج باك
> انا يا اخي تدربتي معاهم كانت ب مبلغ 13000$ يجوز انت لانو مبلغك صغير ف دير بالك

 طيب يا أخي أوصف لنا بالضبط المشكلة وين؟ هل كانو ماينفذو صفقاتك؟ على أيش كنت تشتغل على الهاي واللو؟ او على دقيقة؟ هل كانو بطيئين في سحب الاموال؟
ياريت لوتعطي شرح مفصل عن المشكلة عشان أنا أستفيد والكل في المنتدى يستفيد!
انا اليوم هو اليوم الثالث المتاجرة معاهم واي ملاحظة ضغيرة أو كبيرة راح أذكرها علشان الكل يستفيد من التجرية. 
تحياتي

----------


## ahmmad80

لا يا اخي كان بالاول ممتاز لحتا حطيت 12000$ زياده 
اول شي ع اساس 5 صفقات محميه بعدها قال هي لحساب 20 000$ مع انو هنن قالو 5 محميه لل 10000$ وانا حطيت 12000$
بعدها صار سعر الاغلاق غير السعر الحقيقي يعني باخر لحظه يفرق السعر 10 بيبس و  الصفقات تخسر 
ولما طلبت سحب مدير الحساب يقلي اعمل ايداع عشان تسحب و لما رفضت لاقيت بعد يومين حسابي صفر

----------


## bkoori

> لا يا اخي كان بالاول ممتاز لحتا حطيت 12000$ زياده 
> اول شي ع اساس 5 صفقات محميه بعدها قال هي لحساب 20 000$ مع انو هنن قالو 5 محميه لل 10000$ وانا حطيت 12000$
> بعدها صار سعر الاغلاق غير السعر الحقيقي يعني باخر لحظه يفرق السعر 10 بيبس و  الصفقات تخسر 
> ولما طلبت سحب مدير الحساب يقلي اعمل ايداع عشان تسحب و لما رفضت لاقيت بعد يومين حسابي صفر

 صفقات محمية معناها أخذت منهم بونص! صح؟
كم المبلغ اللي بديت فيه معاهم؟
كم أخذك وقت لما كبرت الحساب الي مبلغ كبير وبعدين بدو يغيرو عليك أسعار الاغلاق؟

----------


## ahmmad80

1000$    لا انا ما اشتغل بالبونص 
اقل من شهر تقريبا لاني خبير بالتداول

----------


## bkoori

> 1000$    لا انا ما اشتغل بالبونص 
> اقل من شهر تقريبا لاني خبير بالتداول

 أنا لاحظت أختلاف في التسعير مره وحده على الباوند تقريبا 5 بيب فرق في السعر.  بالنسبة لي حتى الان كل شي تمام راح أرفع الحساب شوي واسحب مبلغ بسيط وهكذا.  أستراتيجيتي معاهم أرفع وأسحب شوي وبعدين أقدر أقيم كيف وضعهم بالضبط.  فيه مثل يقول "خليك نملة وكل سكر" وأنا أقول كل سكر الي الصبح طول ماأنت نملة لأنه مافيه حد بيلاحظ.

----------


## bkoori

كم مره حاولت تسحب فلوسك من عندهم "في البداية"؟  هل كانو سريعين؟

----------


## ahmmad80

لا مو سريعين 
حاولت اكتر من عشر مرات  و كل مره حجه شكل
بالتوفيق انشالله

----------


## bkoori

> لا مو سريعين 
> حاولت اكتر من عشر مرات  و كل مره حجه شكل
> بالتوفيق انشالله

 أسمحلي أخي العزيز أني أوضح بعض الامور: 
- عندما تحصل مشكلة بينك وبين البروكر وخصوصا البروكرز اللي عندهم تصاريح من هيئات رقابية.  أول حاجة تسويها ان تروح الي المنتديات العربية والانجليزية الخاصه بالفوركس والبايناري أوبشن وتكتب "موضوع شكوى" توضح فيه كل شي حصلك معاهم من تلاعب سعري وتأخير في السحب وأنا أضمن بعد الله أنه راح يجون يبوسو ايدينك عشان يراضوك. 
- النقطة الثانية, أنه مشكلتنا نحن العرب مش كلنا ولكن كثير منا بنسكت على حقنا وهذا أكبر خطأ. بالعكس أكتب الي الجهة الرقابية واكتب في المنتديات مع الارسال الي كل أيميل في البروكرز أنك أنته كتبت عنهم وفضحتهم علنا.  طبعا لاتسوي هذا الشي ألا لما تستنفذ جميع الوسائل معاهم وهذي حصلت مع عميل في توب أوبشن وفضحهم في منتدى انجليزي شهير مختص بالفوركس والبروكرز ووصلت أنه أحد مندوبيهم أتصل فيه وعرض عليه يحل المشكلة كاملة مقابل ألغاء ماكتبه عنهم في المنتدى لأنه "بيضر بسمعتهم" ولا يستطيعون تحمله على حد قول المندوب.

----------


## ahmmad80

اخي صدقني جربت كل شي بالهدواه و بالقتيل و بكل شي ممكن تتخيلو انا ما فتحت موضوع و بلشت اكتب انت سالت وانا جاوبتك 
مو مهم اذا فضحتهم او لا و بنفس الوقت اذا انت اسثمرت معاهم او مع غيرهم انا مالي اي استفاده فلوسي راحت خلص  ولكن كان الموضوع عباره عن نصيحه
في شركه اي اوبشن مرخصه و مسجله وكل امورها قانونيه فجاه صار ممنوع السحب بعد فتره الشركه فلست برايك هيئات الرقابه شو عملت ؟؟؟
ولاشي ولا حتا عوضت دولار واحد

----------


## bkoori

> اخي صدقني جربت كل شي بالهدواه و بالقتيل و بكل شي ممكن تتخيلو انا ما فتحت موضوع و بلشت اكتب انت سالت وانا جاوبتك 
> مو مهم اذا فضحتهم او لا و بنفس الوقت اذا انت اسثمرت معاهم او مع غيرهم انا مالي اي استفاده فلوسي راحت خلص  ولكن كان الموضوع عباره عن نصيحه
> في شركه اي اوبشن مرخصه و مسجله وكل امورها قانونيه فجاه صار ممنوع السحب بعد فتره الشركه فلست برايك هيئات الرقابه شو عملت ؟؟؟
> ولاشي ولا حتا عوضت دولار واحد

 لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يعوض عليك أخي الكريم

----------


## bkoori

> اخي صدقني جربت كل شي بالهدواه و بالقتيل و بكل شي ممكن تتخيلو انا ما فتحت موضوع و بلشت اكتب انت سالت وانا جاوبتك 
> مو مهم اذا فضحتهم او لا و بنفس الوقت اذا انت اسثمرت معاهم او مع غيرهم انا مالي اي استفاده فلوسي راحت خلص  ولكن كان الموضوع عباره عن نصيحه
> في شركه اي اوبشن مرخصه و مسجله وكل امورها قانونيه فجاه صار ممنوع السحب بعد فتره الشركه فلست برايك هيئات الرقابه شو عملت ؟؟؟
> ولاشي ولا حتا عوضت دولار واحد

   بتشتغل في البايناري مع شركة ثانية في الوقت الحاضر؟ لو نعم ياريت تفيدنا؟

----------


## ahmmad80

اي اخي تكرم
اشتغل بالباينري مع ترادوراكس و الامور حمدالله تمام التمام و سحب تمام و شركه تانيه ايرون فوركس كمان الف حمدالله شركه منيحه

----------


## TOP FOREX

موضوع يستحق الرفع

----------


## ALGERIANO

مالحكم الشرعي  للتداول بالخيارات الثانئية على العملات ؟
و ماذا عن الذهب و الاسهم ؟  
اريد توضيح من فضلك

----------


## salehabasssssss

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن
> أهلا بكم أحبائى فى مقر ذكرياتى
> من أول الفوركس و حتى الخيارات الثنائية
> حوالى عشر سنوات من الكفاح، مثلكم جميعا
> مثل أى شاب بدأت التفكير بالمال و الثراء و حتى حد الكفاية فكرت فيه، حتى أكون نفسى و أكون رجل أعمال المستقبل!
> بداية القصة:
> رسالة فى إيميل من شركة فوركس فيها رابط تحميل كتاب عن التجارة بالهامش
> كلكم عارفينه ... كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين ...
> ساعتها كانت الدنيا مظلمة فى عينى و كل همى الحصول على المال، لكن بوسيلة محترمة طبعا
> ...

 سؤااااااااااااااال هااااااااااااااااام اخي ابو العبادلة انت قلت انك حاولت بصعوبة بالغة ان تجمع 150 دولار لتستطيع ان تدخل الفوركس ثم خسرت فكيف استطعت ان تعود للتداول بأرقام كبيره 25 الف دولار و 57الف دولار ......الخ  يعني مجموع الايداعات اللي عملتها تتجاوز 100 الف دولار بكثير فمن اين لك هذا بعدين كل حساباتك خسرت الا اخر واحد تبع 1500 دولار ربح ؟؟؟؟غريب جدا لم تخبرنا كيف خسرت كل هذه الاموال الضخمة  ارجو الاجابة مع احترامي

----------


## kemoo10

موضوع رائع جدا وتعليمى

----------


## salehabasssssss

ارجو الرد اخ ابو العبادلة والا سيكون لي الحق بان اشك ان قصتك فيها شيئ مخفيي ومسيس

----------


## محمد1986

امازال الاخ ابو العبادلة موجود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## asrclub

شكرا اخي علي موضوعك استفدت منه كثيرا

----------


## binary

> بتشتغل في البايناري مع شركة ثانية في الوقت الحاضر؟ لو نعم ياريت تفيدنا؟

  شركات الخيارات الثنائية الموثوقة https://www.misteroption.com/ar/

----------


## Marven s3ad

من افضل المضاربات فى الاسواق العالمية  سوق الفوركس و الخيارت الثنائية

----------


## bo_hamdan

لدي بعض الاسئلة المهمة بخصوص هذا الموضوع  *اولا: المصداقية بالتعامل*
المشكلة الحقيقية هي وجود البعض من مروجين التداول بالبيانري و لا تعلم من هم فعلا:
هل هم يعملون في احدي الشركات و يرغبون في استقطاب عملاء جدد ؟
هل يتعامل بالعمولة ليفتح لك حساب لشركة تداول اوبشن او غيرها ؟  *ثانيا: الشرعية*
شرعية التداول. لا أستطيع أن أعطي فتوي شرعية بخصوص هذا الموضوع و لكن كل الفتاوي المعلنة و المذكورة لا تجيز التداول بالبيانري و هناك من يقول أنه يجوز إذا انطبقت عليه الشروط الاسلامية. الذين يقولون انه حلال اكثرهم متداولين عاديين و ليسوا علماء دين أو مختصين و المشكلة الاساسية هى خلو هذه العمليات من متطلبات البيع و الشراء التي شرعها الاسلام. 
انصحك بالذهاب الى هذا الموقع للقراءة بنفسك  http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=167993  *ثالثا: شركات تداول غير مرخصة*
الانترنت ملئ بالإعلانات بالربح و كيف ممكن أن تربح من 100 دولار الي 10000دولار و كل هذه الوعود المزيفة والتي فعلا تجذب أي شخص.  *رابعا: البونص الخيالي* 
الشركات التي تتعامل تعطيك أرقام خيالية و تعطيك حساب ب1000 للتداول و هذا شيء غير ممكن فعلا و الكثير من التجارب من الغير من صدق هذه الاكاذيب و خسر امواله. الشركات الرسمية لن تعطيك دولار واحد كبونص و ربما فقط تعفيك من الرسوم عرض للمشترك الجديد فقط.  *خامسا: طرق الايداع*
 من اهم شروط تحويل الاموال الرسمية هي معرفة مصدر الاموال و التأكد من خلوها من أي اشكاليات او غيرها. حسب متطلبات البنك المركزية لابد من التحقق من هذا و لمنع عمليات غسل الاموال و التهريب .... الخ 
الشركات الموهومة تقبل منك الاموال بكل الطرق (الكاش, الوسترن يونيون, البطاقة الائتمانية غيرها). الدفع بالبطاقة الائتمانية عليه رسوم 2-4% و هذه الشركات تقبل أموالك , بالتأكيد هناك شئ مريب !!! 
من شبه المستحيل أن تجد شركة تداول رسمية تتيح لد الايداع الي عن طريق تحويل بنكي او بطاقة بنكية و يكون مصدرها معروف. 
التداول بالأسهم هي الطريقة الوحيدة التي بها أمان و متوافقة مع الشريعة (بشرط أن تكون الشركة نشاطاتها تخلو من الامور المحرمة) و شراء الاسهم تكون أن تملك جزء من الشركة و تستحق جزء من توزيع الارباح السنوية و تستطيع حضور الجمعيات العمومية و التصويت على قرارات مجلس الادارة و غير ذلك. كصاحب أسم تستطيع الحصول على شهادة اسهم تبين ملكيتك. 
انا متداول بالأسواق الرسمية الامريكية و هذا من تجربتي الشخصية.

----------


## محمودي التاجر

طيب اية رايكوا في شركات بيج اوبشن 
وهخل ممكن تطبيق الهدج في الاوبشن

----------


## مسك الختام

الحذر من شركه 24 اوبشن اقسم بالله نصااابين عن تجربه شخصيه معهم

----------


## cadecortx

> الحذر من شركه 24 اوبشن اقسم بالله نصااابين عن تجربه شخصيه معهم

  صدقت، انتبهووووووااااا ياجماعه من مدراء الحساب العرب في شركه 24اوبشن وشركه bank de binary option...شويه ويضربونك لو قلت انك تبغى تتداول بمبلغ اقل من 5000دولار على سبيل التجربه وجميعهم عندهم نفس الجمله حسبي الله عليهم (خلي فلوسك عندك احسن)!!!!!! وكان الشركه ملكهم!! الشركات كبيره ولها اسمها ولكن المشكله في مدراء الحسابات ...

----------


## هامــــوره

:AA:

----------


## 12312399

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن
> أهلا بكم أحبائى فى مقر ذكرياتى
> من أول الفوركس و حتى الخيارات الثنائية
> حوالى عشر سنوات من الكفاح، مثلكم جميعا
> مثل أى شاب بدأت التفكير بالمال و الثراء و حتى حد الكفاية فكرت فيه، حتى أكون نفسى و أكون رجل أعمال المستقبل!
> بداية القصة:
> رسالة فى إيميل من شركة فوركس فيها رابط تحميل كتاب عن التجارة بالهامش
> كلكم عارفينه ... كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين ...
> ساعتها كانت الدنيا مظلمة فى عينى و كل همى الحصول على المال، لكن بوسيلة محترمة طبعا
> ...

     
اخي ارجو منك ارسال الاستراتجيه 60 ثانيه لاني اعمل في الاوبشن وما زلت اخسر

----------


## alamoudi1000

اخي الكريم انا عمري 19 وليا يمكن سنه ابحث عن شركه اتداول فيها ومتردد اي شركه ادخل ومل ما ابحث عن شركه يقولوا انها نصابه واريد ان ادخل بملغ لا يزيد عن 500 دولار فا ياريت تساعدني وتدلني على شركه ذات مصداقيه عاليه وانت قد جربتها واكون شاكر لك دنيا واخرهه    
وشكراا

----------


## alamoudi1000

ارجو من اخي ابو العبادلة او احد الاخوه الاجابه علي وان يفيدني باسرع وقت ممكن  
وشكرا

----------


## mooon

> ارجو من اخي ابو العبادلة او احد الاخوه الاجابه علي وان يفيدني باسرع وقت ممكن  
> وشكرا

 في شركات موثوقة مثل امانة كابيتال 
وبعض الوسطاء اللي يتعامل معاها المتداول العربي 
انظر الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/forex-broker

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> صدقت، انتبهووووووااااا ياجماعه من مدراء الحساب العرب في شركه 24اوبشن وشركه bank de binary option...شويه ويضربونك لو قلت انك تبغى تتداول بمبلغ اقل من 5000دولار على سبيل التجربه وجميعهم عندهم نفس الجمله حسبي الله عليهم (خلي فلوسك عندك احسن)!!!!!! وكان الشركه ملكهم!! الشركات كبيره ولها اسمها ولكن المشكله في مدراء الحسابات ...

 نعم هذه المشكلة مدراء الحساب العرب شوهوا سمعة الشركة  
هل تعلم لماذا ؟ لان مربحهم من ايداعك ، يأخذون نسبة على كل ايداع تودعه  
فبالتالي بمجرد ان تودع مبلغ يحصدون نسبتهم وبعدها ينتظرون الى ان تضيف عليه مبلغ جديد 
وتظهر أساليب الحيله والوهم بأرباح اكبر لو وضعت مبلغ مرتفع وكل ذلك من اجل نسبة الايداع فقط 
لذلك ربحهم ينتهي بمجرد الحصول على هذه النسبة ولذلك بيصجوا راسك بمختلف الطرق لايداع مبلغ جديد

----------


## hmmoor

اخي الفاضل ممكن تشرح لي الاستراتيجية الخاصة بك

----------


## hmmoor

يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع وننتظر منك شرح للاستراتيجية

----------


## sasasoso

اخي الفاضل أبوالعبادلة
شكرا لك علي هذا المقال الذي وضعت يدك فيه علي جروحنا جميعا 
فانا ايضا كنت ضحيه للاحتيال بسبب عدم خبرتي وتهوري
واتمني منك ان تساعدني بخبرتك في الرد علي بعض اسالتي لاني ارغب في استشارتك في بعض الامور 
شكرا لك مره اخري وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## golden4x

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن
> أهلا بكم أحبائى فى مقر ذكرياتى
> من أول الفوركس و حتى الخيارات الثنائية
> حوالى عشر سنوات من الكفاح، مثلكم جميعا
> مثل أى شاب بدأت التفكير بالمال و الثراء و حتى حد الكفاية فكرت فيه، حتى أكون نفسى و أكون رجل أعمال المستقبل!
> بداية القصة:
> رسالة فى إيميل من شركة فوركس فيها رابط تحميل كتاب عن التجارة بالهامش
> كلكم عارفينه ... كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين ...
> ساعتها كانت الدنيا مظلمة فى عينى و كل همى الحصول على المال، لكن بوسيلة محترمة طبعا
> ...

 لو في صفقة مفتوحة لونج ترم هل يمكن اغلاقها قبل موعدها و اخذ الربح المحقق فى تاريخ الاغلاق ام لا بد من انتظار موعد اغلاق الصفقة؟
منتظر الرد افادكم الله

----------


## مكابر

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3to5H4FXkMg&t=559s

----------

